
Integromat – A tool for automating manual processes - integromat
https://www.integromat.com
======
somenomadicguy
"We have detected you are using an active AdBlock on your web browser. Please
disable it. Do not worry, we will not bother you with ads. However, some parts
of our website may not work properly or stop working, if your Adblocker is
enabled."

If I can't read about your product with my adblocker on, your product isn't
worth my time.

~~~
olalonde
> If I can't read about your product with my adblocker on, your product isn't
> worth my time.

Maybe just put this in your HN profile? It's kind of repetitive to see those
same comments over and over again whenever a website warns against ad
blockers.

------
buremba
It looks good but I don't think that it's powerful than Zapier. Creating a
workflow is harder than Zapier and integrations are not enough. I wanted to
create a workflow that fetches data from an external RESTful API, parses the
response and for each item of the response array performs another HTTP request
and then finally merges the output the HTTP calls and sends a email to me. I'm
not sure that this a common case but I can do it this in Zapier with
Javascript and advanced transformation tool but I couldn't figure out how to
create a workflow like this in Integromat.

You should really consider adding programming language support in order to be
able to provide advanced features, otherwise it would be a service similar to
IFTTT and I would pay it since IFTTT is free and easy to use.

~~~
patriksimek
It can be done with Integromat without writing a single line of code. This is
the flow you need:

HTTP - Process a HTTP request

JSON - Parse JSON (parses the http request)

HTTP - Process a HTTP request (processed for each item in parsed JSON array)

Tools - Basic Aggregator (aggregates the JSON module, merges the output of
inner HTTP module)

Email - Send an email (sends you an email)

Thats it.

Patrik, Integromat team

------
eigenvalue
Looks interesting. I would suggest having a bunch of non-trivial examples of
the services doing interesting things. Like checking a website at scheduled
intervals, processing the contents with some logic, and then sending an email
report. Preferably examples that don't require logins.

~~~
bloost
I found samples here:
[https://www.integromat.com/en/browse](https://www.integromat.com/en/browse)

~~~
Silhouette
Thanks. As a note to the site admins, I'd suggest making that page _much_ more
prominent. It's basically the first information I was looking for after the
tagline -- what does it _really_ do?

~~~
integromat
Thanks for the feedback Silhouette, much apreciated! We are aware of this and
new homepage is comming next week. Ondrej, Integromat team

------
gtirloni
First question that popped in my mind: how is this better than IFTTT,
Microsoft Flow, etc.

~~~
integromat
Integromat.com is an integration and automation service offering features that
you won’t find on other similar services. We do everything that other
automation services like Zapier or IFTTT offers, but we are adding a wide
range of more advanced options. Here is a short overview:

* Automations can be very complex. You can automate an unlimited number of consecutive actions, not just 1:1 (if this:then that). Each action has at its disposal data returned by previous actions. This allows you to automate your entire workflow, not just one part.

* Integromat gives you the possibility to use built-in routers to duplicate any incoming data. Using routers, you can divide your scenario into multiple routes and process data separately in each route. More information can be found here: [http://intm.at/b/4](http://intm.at/b/4)

* Integromat supports dynamically created inputs and outputs. Thanks to this feature you can, for example, call remote database procedures and map their input and output variables. It’s a function that you won´t find anywhere else.

* Built-in feeders are special modules that can split incoming data into multiple parts and then process each part separately. For example, if you receive an email with multiple attachments, you can handle each attachment separately.

* Aggregators, on the other hand, allow to merge individual data into a single bundle. We can, for example, create a ZIP archive of files contained in a specific folder and then save it or send it anywhere. More information on feeders and aggregators can be found here: [http://intm.at/b/3](http://intm.at/b/3)

* We can work with files as if they were binary data. Therefore we do not need to know the path to a folder. This lets you, for example, transform images or work with file content as with a text. Another unique feature is the possibility to schedule webhooks. With Integromat you can, for example, make an automation that will gather text messages received on your mobile phone during a day and then at midnight select a winner. Standard webhooks are of course also supported.

* We support serialization and deserialization of JSON documents and give you the possibility to work with your data in any way. Nested objects or fields are no problem for us.

* Thanks to the transaction processing of data, Integromat is able to complete an entire automation as scheduled. In case of error, Integromat reverts all changes and restores the initial state. In short, it will either perform all actions as scheduled or nothing.

* Integromat stores incomplete runs (DLQ). If an automation encounters an error, we will save its state. This ensures that no data are lost. You can then fix the issue and continue executing from where it was stopped. * Perfect visualization of everything you do. From possibility to watch how your automation is being executed to visualization of data flow in the Execution history.

Currently, we support 105 services and thanks to the integrated support for
the most widely used databases (MySQL, MS SQL, PostgreSQL) Integromat offers
almost unlimited possibilities for automation. We continuously expand our list
of supported services.

Here is a short video to show you how our user interface looks like. We focus
on clarity and easy use:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8Q9rh9VWEo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8Q9rh9VWEo)

Basic accounts are free and gives you a chance to experience everything what
Integromat has to offer.

Ondrej, Integromat Team

~~~
xorgar831
All these are cool features, but it would be great if there were a higher
level expert system too.

For example, have expert templates for Subaru cars, that integrates dash.by
and jiffy lube, my insurance, waze, the manufacture etc. then just apply
common things I'd want in a single click.

* Such as schedule an oil change on my calendar on the weekend when I'd normally get my oil changed.

* Does my manufacture have any serious issues I should know about?

* Check how many miles I'm driving, and see if my insurance policy could be updated to reduce my rate.

* Suggest a gas station that's on my routes that are more cost effective than the one I'm using.

* Remember where I parked my car in case I forget.

* If I park in a 2hr zone, use pay by phone to pay the parking automatically for me.

* If I'm going to the Symphony, schedule a Lux to meet me out front.

------
adyus
A small side note: I checked the footer for an "About" or "Team" page, but
found nothing. Checked the "Contact" page and sure enough, it's an East-
European company.

There seems to be a fear of publicly disclosing who is behind projects in the
whole area. Ondrej, could you offer an opinion?

~~~
integromat
Hello, thanks for the suggestion, we will add "About us" page.

Anyway, Czech Republic is not in Eastern Europe. Prague is more to the west
then Vienna :) We are Central Europe, like Germany
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Central_Europe](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Central_Europe))
;-)

We also have a branch based in US, as you saw on our Contact page.

Please, go to www.justice.cz (public register of compaines in Czech Republic)
and enter our company ID number, as shown at Contact page, to the field
Veřejný rejstřík. You will see the complete info about the company's
structure, with owners etc. Everything is public, nothing hidden.

~~~
duncanawoods
Prague is very cool! Just a related note but when giving support on a social
site like this, its a nice touch to use a personal account and be a real human
rather than using a faceless company account.

~~~
integromat
Thanks for the suggestion, you know, we are still learning :) Ondrej,
Integromat team

------
whouweling
Interesting UI; I really like the way you can rearrange things visually in way
that makes sense to the user.

Was able to get a simple flow up and running quite fast. There are a few rough
edges though, had a small issue with the URL field of the http integration.

Will try it out for more complex scenario's ...

------
johnm1019
I watched the demo video here to really understand it
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUmF6_4WhSg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUmF6_4WhSg)
and in that demo they sort files by matching strings in a MIME_TYPE. What kind
of normal person has any idea what a MIME type is? I think the marketing
targeting this at people who know no programming is a bit off -- or they
should change the marketing and target developers -- we could probably use
this too!

~~~
integromat
Thanks for the feedback John. We have launched public beta 10 weeks ago, so we
are not yet fully prepared to provide all needed HOW-TOs to both developers
and common users, but we are working hard to achieve that goal! Ondrej,
Integromat team

------
serg_chernata
Is this mean to compete with Zapier?

I like the concept but have personally never found a use for my workflow. Can
somebody share their most popular / practical automation tips?

~~~
ryanSrich
A few I've used:

\- Pushing conversions on a website to a Slack channel

\- Pushing conversions from a website into a CRM (like Salesforce IQ)

\- Pushing conversions on a website to gsheets

\- Get an update in Slack, email, etc. when something happens on a Github repo
(new issue, PR, comment, etc.)

~~~
serg_chernata
I'm not being dense, I promise, but can't all of these tools notify you by
email as part of their own settings?

For example, we use shipstation and woocommerce, both can notify via email for
just about any user action. I've seen the same from GitHub, at least in
relation to comments.

~~~
ryanSrich
Indeed. But Zapier provides a single place to manage all of those feeds. On
top of that they integrate via APIs so you can push selective information/data
as you see fit. Much more customizable than using built in notifications.

~~~
serg_chernata
That makes sense, thanks :)

------
scrozier
Small suggestion: "complexity" is not generally seen as a positive feature of
a product. You might try "flexibility" or something like that.

------
ComteDeLaFere
This seems very well executed, at least the interface UX. I'll spend more time
playing with it tonight to test the rest.

------
myslik
Very nice product. On the sidenote as I am from Czech Republic as well, are
you looking for new people?

~~~
integromat
Hi Myslik, we are looking for Node.js developers, for more informations,
please contact me at ondrej.gazda@integromat.com. Thanks, Ondrej

------
brianjking
Any plans for Smartsheet integration?

~~~
integromat
Thanks for the suggestion, we will add it to our todo list. If you would like
to get notified when it's done, please get in touch with us at
support@integromat.com, so we will have your email and can let you know :)
Thanks, Ondrej

------
nitrogen
Some UI screenshots would help.

~~~
integromat
Nitrogen, you can find it in our Help section, for example here:
[https://www.integromat.com/en/kb/first-
scenario.html](https://www.integromat.com/en/kb/first-scenario.html)

And here is a short demonstration of our UI:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8Q9rh9VWEo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8Q9rh9VWEo)

Ondrej, Integromat team

------
NegativeLatency
How is this different from Zapier or IFTTT?

~~~
integromat
Hello, please look here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12268656](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12268656)

Ondrej, Integromat team

------
mafro
"We have detected you are using an active AdBlock on your web browser. Please
disable it. Do not worry, we will not bother you with ads. However, some parts
of our website may not work properly or stop working, if your Adblocker is
enabled."

That's a first. And a huge put-off from continuing to view your site.. I
closed it.

~~~
explorigin
The two blocked files I see are track.min.js and js/ads.js! [Please turn off
your adblocker so we can serve you ads and track you even if we say we won't.]

~~~
patriksimek
The level of items being blocked always depends on how the AdBlock is set up.
As I wrote in my previous reply, it's just a warning, you can have AdBlock
enabled but you might expect issues with social modules (like facebook,
twitter and others).

Anyway, have you seen content of the files you mention? The first one is
[https://trackjs.com](https://trackjs.com) (tool for tracking client-side
errors), second one serves just to detect AdBlock and show you the warning.

Patrik, Integromat team

~~~
nitrogen
Does this mean that your integrations run on the web browser rather than your
servers?

~~~
integromat
Of course not, our servers do all the work :) We have a wide options for
scheduling the runs.

Ondrej, Integromat Team

